# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  photos

## bridgetdrome

Comment inserer
 des photos sur les réponses envoyées?

----------


## P'tite souris

Bonjour,

Avez vous lu la FAQ ? 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/faq.php?...ue_ajoutephoto

Cordialement

----------


## bridgetdrome

Je vous remercie et je vais essayer.Cordialement.Brigitte.

----------

